# Season Summary?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It looks like most of the snows are gone. Who can post a season summary by week? This is what I recall reading.

Oct. 4: A few birds around. Some shot over Canada decoys.

Oct. 11: A few more birds around. Report of 60 shot at one location.

Oct. 18: Warm and sunny. No more birds than previous week.

Oct. 25: Birds starting to appear in northern counties.

Nov: 1: Previous week was snowy and blustery. Lots of ice. Birds are moving quickly through the state.

Is that a fair description? Another 10 day season?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Here is my season:

Sept. Opener- Shot lots of ducks and few Canadas :beer:

Oct 4- didn't hunt :evil:

Oct 11th-Hunted pheasants in the rain(a good duck day) 

Oct.18th-22- Saskatchewan- Bright, sunny, 77 degrees (still aton of fun) :beer: :beer:

oct.25th-Stay home, make up for trip to Saskatchewan :roll:

Nov 1st- Secret spot, 3 Canadas :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nov 8th-MN Deer hunting :beer:

Still a fun season but seemed to go by too fast. No long ND trips due to two children and a canada trip. Hopefully get in on some late season pheasants, have some good spots picked out in SW ND. Would love to try and gest west for late season Candas also, we'll see.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thats sounds about right Perry. I would've guessed huntable numbers didn't show up until early during the week of Halloween.

For what it's worth, the hunting isn't over here...still a few spots holding a lot of birds. But as a general rule we only got MAYBE a week to hunt them again this year.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

We had about 30,000 on the 18th where I was at. although not a ton it was enough to hunt.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Only made it out one time this fall snow goose hunting and we endedup with 56 snows for 2 days of hunting wasnt bad but wasnt great either. We really had to work them with flags and our calling. But Perry you are right it was another week migration!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goosebuster,
You could have gone out hunting for three days like the rest of us but saturday morning we felt you were better off sleeping on the cement floor.  he he he


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah Tyler definetly cant hold his booze!!! You can either run with the big dogs, or piss with the pups.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess I'm at that stage when it matters how many I can put down the hatch. uke:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

GB3 - Nice going on the 56 birds. That is pretty darned good. Just one of those kinds of weekends makes up for a pretty crappy season overall!


----------

